

“How Can You Talk About Space Exploration at a Time Like This?” - xbryanx
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/outthere/2014/07/18/can-talk-space-exploration-time-like/

======
sharkweek
I completely see both sides of this -

On one hand if we just gave up research of space exploration, we end up caught
with our hands in our pockets when the timing becomes even more critical. Not
to mention the awe and wonder the study of science creates to forward us as a
species.

But still at the end of the day, there are A LOT of issues right here in front
of us that we barely try and tackle. One of my favorite spoken word artists,
the late Gil Scott Heron, wrote about the same issue here, and if I were him,
I'd be pissed off:

Whitey on the Moon -
[http://www.gilscottheron.com/lywhitey.html](http://www.gilscottheron.com/lywhitey.html)

